# BUNNY CHAT!!!



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Sep 2, 2021)

HELLO! My name is Gorgie! i Love to eat Broc-o-lee! My mommy kicked me out. I froze. Isac got me and saved me! I dug a 2 foot hole in my hutch and hid a carrot in my hole. My brother dug a hole in to my hutch. 
BYE!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Sep 2, 2021)

Well hello! My name is Primrose and I’m a little bit of Princess Diva. I have a big attitude in my tiny little body. I live with my small herd as “Herd Mother” per say. I love being a mom and have three babies moved out and two more still in the nest. I’m not totally good with interacting with any of my herd family because I’m a little territorial. One of the rabbits in my herd is actually a distant cousin of mine. Maybe you’ll meet some of my herd sometime! I love Cheerios a lot and I been with my bun mom since I was eight weeks old!
P.S. mom also loves me so much I’m her profile picture!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello Gorgie! How come your mom kicked you out? I'm only asking becuz they alwayz have the werdest answers. I'm Oreo, but my human's call me Ori or wild floofy butt. What's your favowit treat? Mine is banana!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi! I’m Bullet! I just moved in to my new home about a month ago and guess what?! There’s another rabbit here!! His name is Dune. I haven’t met him yet, but I smell him almost everywhere and see him sometimes too. My hooman won’t let me meet him yet, but she says once we are neutered we will get to be best friends!!
The hoomans are really nice here to, they give me LOTS of attention so I give the even more kisses!


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Sep 6, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Hello Gorgie! How come your mom kicked you out? I'm only asking becuz they alwayz have the werdest answers. I'm Oreo, but my human's call me Ori or wild floofy butt. What's your favowit treat? Mine is banana!


Cuz' i was small and greasy. She also said I was the runt of the bunch.


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Sep 6, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Hi! I’m Bullet! I just moved in to my new home about a month ago and guess what?! There’s another rabbit here!! His name is Dune. I haven’t met him yet, but I smell him almost everywhere and see him sometimes too. My hooman won’t let me meet him yet, but she says once we are neutered we will get to be best friends!!
> The hoomans are really nice here to, they give me LOTS of attention so I give the even more kisses!


How long untell you guyz get to meet each other? My mother just had more baby bunnys and Im super excited to meet them!


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Sep 6, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> Well hello! My name is Primrose and I’m a little bit of Princess Diva. I have a big attitude in my tiny little body. I live with my small herd as “Herd Mother” per say. I love being a mom and have three babies moved out and two more still in the nest. I’m not totally good with interacting with any of my herd family because I’m a little territorial. One of the rabbits in my herd is actually a distant cousin of mine. Maybe you’ll meet some of my herd sometime! I love Cheerios a lot and I been with my bun mom since I was eight weeks old!
> P.S. mom also loves me so much I’m her profile picture!


What are Cheerios? my favorite is broc-o-lee!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 6, 2021)

ISAC QUIN HOOER said:


> How long untell you guyz get to meet each other? My mother just had more baby bunnys and Im super excited to meet them!


Well, my hooman will probably schedule my appointment when I’m about 6 months old and I’m 4 months old now, then plus 8 weeks. So probably in about 4 months, but I still can’t wait to meet him!!


----------



## FoggyForest (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello, my name is Hazel.
Everyone loves me 
because i am soft and sweet.
I lived with a white rabbit so long ago-
he was my husbun- but it's been a while
so long ago he was carried away
by the winds of life and death.
I never saw him again.
Me and him have had fourteen kits.
Blackberry grew up and left home first,
Then the twins- i miss them so much.
then all the others.
My girl was sick- the youngest, the runt
but we cared for her still
and every afternoon my human's mother
would come inside
and hold my child till sundown.
She got better after that-
but it's been a while, and now it's like the beginning
i'm living alone
just me and the wind
one more time.


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi, I'm Flopsy. I consider myself the QUEEN of the bunny room. Three other bunnies live in the bunny room and two babies. There is Beatrix.. she is the mama and the two babies, Thelma & Louise. Then there is Heidi who is also Beatrix's daughter, I think of myself as her aunt (even tho we aren't related). I used to give her kisses when she was just a little baby and we live next to each other now. And then my hubby, Stormy, he is totally dreamy and I adore him. That little smooshy, fluffy face... oh, I'm in love. We got married a few years ago (all of mom's friends were invited and there was a delicious cake too) and mom said once he is neutered we can live together. I can't wait!!


----------



## BunnySis (Nov 28, 2021)

Heslo! I'm Nova. My hoomans call me lots of diffrent names tho. i can try 2 list thm all if i can remembr.:
Novie, Sugar plum/butt, Little one, friend, Baby, and more. Sometimes i forget my own name! I give kisses to all my hoomans except my brother. He is 2 ruff. I am the only bun in my house. I jump up on the couch on my own and dig in one particular spot. my hoomans don't like that. i love to eat things im not supposed to like crackers, chips, and gummies. i eat them out of my hoomans mouths sometimes. 1 time i dragged a potatoe all the way from the kitchen to the living room! My hoomans made me spit it out and watched my poos carefully. That was annoying. I hate going to the vet and being picked up. i love the trailer though! even though i am left alone for most of the day that means i get to relax without having to worry about my hoomans. I've never seen another bun before except my sisters and mom and dad. i am 1 year 2 months old! I would love to hear from other bunnies out there!


----------



## Vee (Nov 29, 2021)

Aloha, My name is Baba, which means father in Hindi and I am mostly a large mini-lop. I live in Hawaii on a high plateau so the nights here are cool but I have lots of thick fur so I am quite comfortable. I had two wives but Coco passed away and although my second wife, Lanipoo, is quite young she has already given me three babies and just recently five more. She is a great mother and really takes good care of our kits. One kit looked just like me so she was named Babarella. Most of my kits look like their mothers, but I have quite a flat face and lots of fur around my cheeks so I suspect that I have a bit of Holland Lop in me. I have a lot of freedom to run around my house. My caregivers have built a path made of pillows so when I need a snuggle and a pet I can easily run up the pillows to the top of the bed when they are resting, reading, or watching programs on their TV. When I feel sleepy, I hop down and crawl under the bed. My favorite treat is a few oats, and my favorite thing is to be brushed. I'm a little on the lazy side, but I am very content because I know that I am loved.


----------



## Vee (Nov 29, 2021)

Vee said:


> Aloha, My name is Baba, which means father in Hindi and I am mostly a large mini-lop. I live in Hawaii on a high plateau so the nights here are cool but I have lots of thick fur so I am quite comfortable. I had two wives but Coco passed away and although my second wife, Lanipoo, is quite young she has already given me three babies and just recently five more. She is a great mother and really takes good care of our kits. One kit looked just like me so she was named Babarella. Most of my kits look like their mothers, but I have quite a flat face and lots of fur around my cheeks so I suspect that I have a bit of Holland Lop in me. I have a lot of freedom to run around my house. My caregivers have built a path made of pillows so when I need a snuggle and a pet I can easily run up the pillows to the top of the bed when they are resting, reading, or watching programs on their TV. When I feel sleepy, I hop down and crawl under the bed. My favorite treat is a few oats, and my favorite thing is to be brushed. I'm a little on the lazy side, but I am very content because I know that I am loved.


----------

